# waste water pipe?



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi

I stayed on a 'super pitch!!!!' this last weekend and it had a drain on it, so far so good :lol:

the drain was nowhere near my underslung tank [with a gate valve on the bottom on the tank.]

question,

I saw 'another' using what looked like a vacuum cleaner hose to get into the waste grate. 
Is there a standard type of hose or are they all adhoc, depending on the converter [2007 italian CI] ?

I ended up forgetting the waste and bringing it home!!!!!!

many thanks

neill cambridge


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Neill

You need to have a browse around Cak Tanks online catalogue.

They will have everything you need.

Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

bubble63 said:


> hi
> 
> I stayed on a 'super pitch!!!!' this last weekend and it had a drain on it, so far so good :lol:
> 
> ...


....they come as standard with a Hymer :lol: :lol:

curkyboy


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Bought a 15m corrugated washing machine extension hose from B&Q for £15, cut it in two and shared it with my mate......job done. They also sell rubber connectors that screw into the hose and are a push fit onto the waste drain.............well it fitted my Chausson waste and his Autotrail :wink: 

Martin


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

We had the same problem and I purchased a suitable hose from a fish pond supply store. They have many different sizes plus a range of adapters etc


David


----------



## AeroHOT (Oct 5, 2007)

We also went the fish pond pipe route, found some 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 inch hose and cobbled up a plastic adator to be a push fit into the hoseend and the waste pipe on the Autortrail. Works a treat!

Cheers
Stewart


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Same again - fish pond shop for the pipe and by selective use of various other pieces of plastic and jubilee clips we have something that attaches to the waste valve and stretches as far as is needed to drains.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We've just had to renew our Dyson cleaner hose (the one that extends the handle to clean the stairs) and in removing the old one I casually asked whether it was any good for anything (years of experience has told me NEVER to throw anything away because it ALWAYS would have been just perfect for . . . - unless, of course, I keep it, in which case it's never any good for anything :roll: ). Anyway, I digress - it's a perfect fit for our waste pipe and has the advantage of concertining into a very small size for storage.

Mrs. D


----------

